# UK doctors call on NHS to use Avastin for wet AMD



## Northerner

A group of influential doctors is calling on the NHS in England to use Roche's cancer drug Avastin (bevacizumab) off-label for a debilitating eye condition as it is a cheaper alternative to the patented medicines for the disease.

Clinical leaders from 120 Clinical Commissioning Groups, representing almost 60% of all CCGs, have come together to call on all stakeholders to remove the current barriers preventing CCGs from using the drug Avastin 'off- licence' to treat wet age-related macular degeneration (AMD).

This call is directed at the UK doctors' regulator the General Medical Council, the Department of Health and NHS England. 

http://www.pmlive.com/pharma_news/uk_doctors_call_on_nhs_to_use_avastin_for_wet_amd_661157


----------

